# Joderle'



## Sweet_sin

*Hola mis amigos nuevamente necesito su ayuda.
Quisiera traducir una palabra la cual no conosco y escuche mencionar.
'Joderle'
*


----------



## Whisky con ron

Eres de mexico y no concoes la palabra joderle?

Puedes darnos contexto, por favor?


----------



## Sweet_sin

Que chistoso, pero aunque no lo creas soy bien Mexicana.
Aunque me crie mas aqui en Los Angeles.
De cualquier manera te agradeceria que me ayudaras, porfis.
Una chava me dijo "ya dejame joderle" no dije nada pero supongo que se referia a trabajar. La palabra me intrigo, ya que no la conosco, y quisiera saber el verdadero significado, tu sabes por aquello de que la repita y no me queme.


----------



## Whisky con ron

Joder*le*, es simplemente que agarró el verbo joder y lo puso reflexivo. Va a joder a alguien. 

joderme (a mi)
joderte (a ti)
*joderle *(a él, ella)

Let me screw him


----------



## Cuerdo

parece, aunque no tiene mucho sentido, que te quiso decir que tu le dejaras a ella molestarle (a alguien). aunque puede tener un monton de otros significados tambien...

y por si acaso, "let me screw him" podria significar que ella queria tener sexo con el o tambien que ella le queria estafar....como dije, bastantes significados


----------



## irenilla

Hi! Bueno, primero hola a todos, porque es el primer post que escribo.
Ahí va la respuesta, supongo que tu amiga diría "deja de joderme", no? Aunque bueno... depende del contexto pudo haberte dicho eso... how knows?
Significa "to fuck". Y bueno, ya sabes la variedad que puede haber...
Vaya, ahora que me fijo, ¡menuda primera lección que he ido a dar!, ¡jajaja!

Un abrazo )


----------



## Begonaf

en ingles es "fuking him up" o "fuck the guy"


----------



## plasmiguel

creo que lo he oido en peliculas usado de manera profana.  Por ejemplo, la frase "no me jodes" significa algo como "no me digas mentiras," pero más grosero.  La frase que usted ha usado es un poquito ambiguo, en que contexto fue dicho?


----------



## Redline2200

Begonaf said:


> en ingles es "fuking him up" o "fuck the guy"


 
_*Excuse the vulgarity of this post*_

En inglés esas frases tienen significados diferentes.
*Fucking him up* is the equivalent to beating someone up really badly, like you might hear someone say
"*Yeah, he pissed me of so I really fucked him up*" meaning 'he angered me so I beat him up.'

However, *fuck the guy* would probably used in the sense of "forget the guy" or "screw the guy (in a non-sexual way)"
Suppose two girls were talking and one said,
"Yeah this guy I was talking to cancelled plans because he said he was too tired to go out, but then I saw him at a party with another girl"
a common response could be "Yeah,* fuck the guy*, you could easily find someone new."
But of course, it also could have sexual meaning depending on the context.

Can *joder* be used in the sense of beat someone up? I didn't think it could be, at least I have never heard it used like that, but then again I am no native...


----------



## Sweet_sin

Estabamos platicando y luego lo dijo.
"Bueno, ya dejame joderle"
ComO les digo creo que se referia a que la dejara trabajar, pero solo queria saber el verdadero significado de la palabra.


----------



## Whisky con ron

Redline2200 said:


> Can *joder* be used in the sense of beat someone up?


 
Yes of course. Just the way you use screw or fuck him in a non-sexual way.

One of the most common two works in Vzla is "no joda" (don't fuck me/don't mess with me)


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Cuerdo said:


> parece, aunque no tiene mucho sentido, que te quiso decir que tu le dejaras a ella molestarle (a alguien). aunque puede tener un monton de otros significados tambien...
> 
> y por si acaso, "let me screw him" podria significar que ella queria tener sexo con el o tambien que ella le queria estafar....como dije, bastantes significados


 
En el Cono Sur *joder *es coloquialmente :

- molestar/embromar, generalmente en buen ánimo con bromas pesadas e iinsistentes - 'Me estuvieron j*odiendo* toda la noche porque usaba una corbata anticuada' 

- echar a perder - 'Mi jefe me *jodió* las vacaciones, porque tuve que quedarme a trabajar'

'Me *jodí*, perdí la billetera y tengo que renovar todos mis documentos'

- un tipo *jodido *= complicado, dificil de tratar
- un trabajo *jodido* = pesado, ingrato, complicado

Expresión de sorpresa e incredulidad :
'Me gané la loteria' - '¡No *jodas*!'

Es en España donde tiene una connotación sexual.


----------



## Begonaf

Redline2200 said:


> _*Excuse the vulgarity of this post*_
> 
> En inglés esas frases tienen significados diferentes.
> *Fucking him up* is the equivalent to beating someone up really badly, like you might hear someone say
> "*Yeah, he pissed me of so I really fucked him up*" meaning 'he angered me so I beat him up.'
> 
> However, *fuck the guy* would probably used in the sense of "forget the guy" or "screw the guy (in a non-sexual way)"
> Suppose two girls were talking and one said,
> "Yeah this guy I was talking to cancelled plans because he said he was too tired to go out, but then I saw him at a party with another girl"
> a common response could be "Yeah,* fuck the guy*, you could easily find someone new."
> But of course, it also could have sexual meaning depending on the context.
> 
> Can *joder* be used in the sense of beat someone up? I didn't think it could be, at least I have never heard it used like that, but then again I am no native...


Pero es que en Castellano joder a alguien es molestar, fastidiar, darle una zancadilla para el acto sexual usamos follar.


----------



## Whisky con ron

Agua bajo el puente, si quieren hablar de joder vean los muchos hilos sobre lo mismo. Aqui hay uno por ejemplo.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=99666

Creo que la pregunta de la chica es sobre la forma verbal que ella no conocía. "joderle". Ella cree que es una palabra y parece no entender que es una conjugación del verbo.

Saludos


----------



## Begonaf

Si alguien te dice deja de joderme, significa que te estas poniendo pasada con esa persona. Dejala tranquila un tiempo.


----------



## Redline2200

Whisky con ron said:


> Yes of course. Just the way you use screw or fuck him in a non-sexual way.


 
But....you can't use *screw* and *fuck* like that.  
Of course you can say "Don't screw with me" or "Don't fuck with me" but the words themselves do not mean "to beat up."
You could never say "I fucked him" or "I screwed him" and have the meaning come across "I beat him up"
If you add the word "up" (I fucked him up, I screwed him up), then it is certainly possible for the words to carry those meanings, but in Spanish you cannot just add prepositions to the end of phrases to change the meaning.

I just wasn't sure if you could say (_*correction*)_ "lo jodí" to mean "I beat him up." Can you?


----------



## Whisky con ron

Yes. And it would be "lo jodí".


----------



## Whisky con ron

Sweet_sin said:


> "ya *dejame joderle*"





Begonaf said:


> Si alguien te dice *deja de joderme*


 
Esto parece una conversación de sordos....


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Begonaf said:


> Si alguien te dice deja de joderme, significa que te estas poniendo pasada con esa persona. Dejala tranquila un tiempo.


 
Buen alcance.

Si yo le debo plata a alguien y me llama todos los días para cobrarme diría :'Deja de *joderme*' o ' hasta cuando me vas a *joder*, somos amigos y sabes que te pagaré cuando pueda'.

Aquí *joder *tiene la connotación de *molestar*.


----------



## jonquiliser

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> En el Cono Sur *joder *es coloquialmente :
> 
> - molestar/embromar, generalmente en buen ánimo con bromas pesadas e iinsistentes - 'Me estuvieron *jodiendo* toda la noche porque usaba una corbata anticuada'



?Entonces será lo que en España se llama "vacilar"? Qué gracia!


----------



## Redline2200

Begonaf said:


> Pero es que en Castellano joder a alguien es molestar, fastidiar, darle una zancadilla para el acto sexual usamos follar.


 
¿En tu país puede significar "to beat someone up"?
Pregunto porque no sé si tiene ese significado en todo el mundo hispanoparlante. Quizá sólo se usa así en algunos paises, pero no lo sé...


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

jonquiliser said:


> ?Entonces será lo que en España se llama "vacilar"? Qué gracia!


 
Sabes que la connotación de términos y frases son tan distintos en los diferentes países. No conozco el alcance de *vacilar *en España.


----------



## jonquiliser

Juan Carlos Garling said:


> Sabes que la connotación de términos y frases son tan distintos en los diferentes países. No conozco el alcance de *vacilar *en España.



Bueno, no es lo mismo en todo, lo de "vacilar" no se usa para echar a perder, por ejemplo. Me refería sólo a lo de hacerle bromas a alguien. Tomarle el pelo a alguien sería lo mismo. Pero es jerga, en todo caso.

La gracia era que "joder" se usa de modos bastante distintos en España


----------



## Sweet_sin

Ok, ok, entonces a lo que veo no tiene ningun verdadero significado mas que el de ser una expresion 'algo vulgar'?


----------



## Begonaf

Redline2200 said:


> ¿En tu país puede significar "to beat someone up"?
> Pregunto porque no sé si tiene ese significado en todo el mundo hispanoparlante. Quizá sólo se usa así en algunos paises, pero no lo sé...


 En espa~na joer a alguien no significaria pegarle a alguien para eso decimos voy a machacarte.


----------



## Montsuel

jajajaaa
a mi entender, la que está en lo correcto es *irenilla*: Sweet_sin escuchó mal la frase.
puede haber sido
"Ya deja de joderme."
"Ya, déjame! Joderle..." (raro, debería ser Joder...)


----------



## Montsuel

Sweet_sin said:


> Ok, ok, entonces a lo que veo no tiene ningun verdadero significado mas que el de ser una expresion 'algo vulgar'?



definitivamente, no hay ninguna forma de utilizar la palabra 'joder' o cualquiera de sus conjugaciones para significar 'trabajar'


----------



## Sweet_sin

Amigo Montsuel, no escuche mal.
Pero creo que ya lo entendi, gracias a todos.
Creo que quizo decir "dejame joderle al trabajo".
Ya que siguio trabajando y yo tambien, ademas no nos llevamos como para decir que la estoy 'jodiendo'.


----------



## heidita

Begonaf said:


> Pero es que en Castellano joder a alguien es molestar, fastidiar, darle una zancadilla para el acto sexual usamos follar.


 
Hombre eso tampoco, Begonaf. Joder se usa para el acto sexual. 
De hecho es la primera entrada de dicha palabra. No en este contexto, claro.

*



. intr. malson. Practicar el coito
		
Click to expand...

*


Juan Carlos Garling said:


> Buen alcance.
> 
> Si yo le debo plata a alguien y me llama todos los días para cobrarme diría :'Deja de *joderme*' o ' hasta cuando me vas a *joder*, somos amigos y sabes que te pagaré cuando pueda'.
> 
> Aquí *joder *tiene la connotación de *molestar*.


 
En efecto, aquí también. 



jonquiliser said:


> ?Entonces será lo que en España se llama "vacilar"? Qué gracia!


 
Pues sí, es cierto, vacilar, fastidiar con bromas.....


----------



## uruguayaenwashington

Si, quiere decir molestar. En Uruguay se dice todo el tiempo. Creo que lo que tu amiga dijo fue: Ya deja de joderle, es decir, deja de molestarle, déjala tranquila, déjala trabajar, déjala en paz.


----------



## Sweet_sin

Gracias por tu respuesta


----------

